# Tailor bunionectomy w/soft tissue mass removal



## BFAITHFUL (Jul 31, 2011)

Patient had a tailors bunionectomy along with a soft tissue mass removal on the same 5th MTPJ right foot
Can I bill for both? Or is the mass removal bundled?

Incision was made over the head of the fifth metatarsal. The incision was deepened through the subcutaneous tissue using sharp and blunt dissection. The peri steal and capsular structures were then carefully dissected free of their osseous attachments and the head of the fifth metatarsal as well as the lateral eminence were exposed to the surgical site. At this time it was noted that a prominent mass was embedded within the soft tissue of the fifth MTPJ. Utilizing sharp dissection the soft tissue mass was resected and passed from the surgical field and sent to pathology.   Attention was then redirected to the head of the fifth metatarsal utilizing the sagittal bone saw, a straight linear cut was made from distal to proximal resecting the prominent lateral eminence at the head of the metatarsal. 

Thank you


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,
Suggestion:
Prominent lateral eminence exposure in the two cuts can reveal the substance that though deepened subcutaneous incision holds good in the initial case, the mass removal stays bundled.
Regards,
LMohan


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 1, 2011)

but isn't CPT 28110 the one with the "separate procedure" designation? which means this should be the code that's bundled?


----------



## NJcoder (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tailor's Bunionectomy*

What was the recommended codes for a Left Foot Tailor's Bunionectomy and Removal of Soft Tissue Mass??

Thanks​


----------

